# Indiana Kitty Needs New Home



## octoberdana (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a cat that needs to be rehomed. He's an awesome black male cat. He has tons of personality and he loves kids and dogs.

I have to give him up because he continually goes outside of his litter box and we are building a new house and my husband won't let him come with us. He doesn't want the cat ruining the new house. I have taken him to the vet and the vet says he is fine. I've tried everything I know to try sprays, cleaning box more often, shutting the doors to the rooms he has gone in. He just finds another area. I don't know what else to try and unfortunately I'm running out of time. 

If anyone is willing to give Zach the patience and the love that he needs I would love it. I want him in a cat loving home. He is the coolest cat ever and I will miss him.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  

In the event that you are still trying to correct your cat's behavior, check out this thread for dealing with inappropriate urination:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11535

Hope this helps. Please let us know what happens with your cat. Best of luck to you. :wink:


----------

